# Stihl HT75 tree pole pruner



## excapmarine (Jan 26, 2006)

I am replacing DriveShaft on my pole pruner. But I forgot which sequence springs and bushing/bearings go back in. I have tried several times,and after running pruner for awhile the driveshaft seems to disengage. Stihl will not provide a schematic. Maybe one of you can provide info?


----------



## mowers99 (Jan 30, 2008)

if it were an echo i could help you. try one of your local mower shops


----------

